# Tous les bars sont décorés...



## PATOCHMAN (14 Novembre 2004)

Bon, ça fait pas longtemps que je traîne dans ce bar ; mais il y a un truc qui m'a frappé d'entrée, c'est que ce troquet MacG a un aspect un peu impersonnel.
Hors, tous ceux qui, comme moi traînent les lieux de perdition, savent que l'espace qui se trouve derrière le comptoir est toujours décoré d'un tas de machins "à la sflax" : fanions de clubs sportifs, peluches nicotinées, cartes postales... Bref tout un tas de kitcheries placées par le tôlier ou amenées par les habitués...
Ca vous tente pas de vous faire une petite déco chaleureuse? ....  Histoire de vous sentir un peu dans votre rade à vous.


----------



## Foguenne (14 Novembre 2004)

Quand j'étais à l'internat, j'avais un poster que j'adorais.  







Il ferait très joli dans ce bar.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Novembre 2004)

Monsieur.
Sachez que votre poster a éveillé en moi des réminiscences de nature Proustienne...
Que de souvenirs remontent à la surface... 
Soyez mille fois remercié


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Quand j'étais à l'internat, j'avais un poster que j'adorais.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :hein: Que ce genre de poster soit posté : ça je m'y attendais, mais pas toi Paul !!!   

ça je m'y attendais moins !


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Novembre 2004)

gna gna gna gna paul...


----------



## Foguenne (14 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :hein: Que ce genre de poster soit posté : ça je m'y attendais, mais pas toi Paul !!!
> 
> ça je m'y attendais moins !



A l'époque, j'étais un jeune cerf fougueux. Con, mais fougueux. Maintenant, je suis un peu moins fougueux, moins con, j'aimerais le dire mais ce n'est pas certain.


----------



## bonpat (14 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> gna gna gna gna paul...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Novembre 2004)

Purée! Quelle équipe de bras cassés. Vous la fait avancer cette déco, ou pas?


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Novembre 2004)

Souvent y a des photos des clients dans les bars, en voilà une belle...


----------



## poildep (14 Novembre 2004)

un peu de déco pour les fêtes de fin d'année.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Souvent y a des photos des clients dans les bars, en voilà une belle...



Ta photo s'affiche pas, mon Sonny 
OOOPS! Sorry, elle vient de me pêter à la gueule :casse:


----------



## bonpat (14 Novembre 2004)

point de vue taille.. tu veux quoi comme fanion ?


----------



## Foguenne (14 Novembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ta photo s'affiche aps, mon Sonny



C'est corrigé. 

Je vote également pour cette photo.

Sonny tu y es particulièrement sympatique, sur les photos ou tu joues, tu as l'air plus méchant.


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Novembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ta photo s'affiche pas, mon Sonny


 SI...hélas...


----------



## poildep (14 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Souvent y a des photos des clients dans les bars, en voilà une belle...


Merde ! Sonnyboy en poster ! 


edit : ha ben l'image est plus petite maintenant


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

C'est un peu le jeu préféré ici...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Novembre 2004)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> point de vue taille.. tu veux quoi comme fanion ?



La taille convient.
Tu habites à Sochaux?
J'ai vécu un moment dans le Doubs...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

Un jeu de fléchettes


----------



## poildep (14 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est un peu le jeu préféré ici...


avec le poker menteur.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> avec le poker menteur.



Tu oserais douter de la sincérité et du désintéressement de certains de tes petits camarades ?   :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Novembre 2004)

Et le tombé du futal pour certains...

 Mais j'me comprends...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Novembre 2004)

C'est un peu le jeu préféré ici... [/QUOTE]

Oui, classique ; mais ça plait toujours aux clients


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

Un karaoké. Indispensable. :love:


----------



## squarepusher (14 Novembre 2004)

Et les toilettes ils sont où ?
On fait une quête pour avoir la licence IV?


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Novembre 2004)

Faut des poivrots aussi...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

Seulement après l'abus d'alcool le karaoké


----------



## squarepusher (14 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Faut des poivrots aussi...


 
 On va vraiment avoir besoin de la licence IV... ces gars la , ca boit pas que du lait fraise !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Novembre 2004)

Bon, je vois que ce bar commence à ressembler à un vrai troquet. Ca vit, ça s'anime.
Je suis fier de vous. @+


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

>



Putain... Ils ont vieilli les Pogues...  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Faut des poivrots aussi...


Mr Sonny, en plus d'aimer la whisky, seriez vous un accro du havanne?...
.... Monte Christo especial ou cohiba lanceros, en ce qui me concerne... 
Vous semblez décidement être un homme de goût


----------



## poildep (14 Novembre 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

il faut pas publier cela sinon c'est pas un bar


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Novembre 2004)

Il faut un tas de cacahuètes


----------



## squarepusher (14 Novembre 2004)

un homme chiant aussi


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

>



WUNDERBACH!!! NOUS SOMMES UN VRAI BAR!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

Macinside se chargera parfaitement de cette tâche


----------



## squarepusher (14 Novembre 2004)

voilà le barman ! Un difficile métier . Rares sont ceux qui ne tombent pas dans l'alcoolisme comme lui . Il s'en met même de la bière sur le polo.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Novembre 2004)

un flipper aussi


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Novembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Mr Sonny, en plus d'aimer la whisky, seriez vous un accro du havanne?...
> .... Monte Christo especial ou cohiba lanceros, en ce qui me concerne...
> Vous semblez décidement être un homme de goût


 Moi je ne jure que par le punch punch...
 De temps en temps un magnum 46... (pas 44...)


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> Il s'en met même de la bière sur le polo.



Il fallait bien sûr lire : "Il s'en met de la bière *sur lui, le Paulo* !"   :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi je ne jure que par le punch punch...
> De temps en temps un magnum 46... (pas 44...)



Great! en plus de l'espace fumeur, y'a qu'a créer un espace havane, au fond de la salle   :style:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

Des habituées... Mais pas de panique les mecs : c'est pour la déco, pas pour la conversation.  :love:


----------



## squarepusher (14 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Il fallait bien sûr lire : "Il s'en met de la bière *sur lui, le Paulo* !"   :love:


 Vous connaissez bien ça les béarnais !!!
 Pauloooooo! la tournée ... elle est pour moi!


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Novembre 2004)

Va pour le fumoir...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Va pour le fumoir...
> 
> Hmmm. Le style Anglais est du meilleur ton


----------



## bonpat (14 Novembre 2004)

sans compter le concours de pétanque...


----------



## squarepusher (14 Novembre 2004)

il nous faut les bitches dorées du coin aussi !! un bar sans pouff  c'est pas un bar


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

......et apres plus tard , quelques plusieurs verres avalé


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Novembre 2004)

robertav après un Mon chéri à la cerise  a dit:
			
		

> ......et apres plus tard , quelques plusieurs verres avalé



Et bien !


----------



## macinside (14 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Faut des poivrots aussi...



mais on invitera pas ton groupe


----------



## FANREM (14 Novembre 2004)

Au comptoir, dans tout bar qui se respecte, il y a des gars qui racotent des histoires 

Du genre

Pourquoi les blondes ne parlent jamais de sexe ?
- Leur maman leur a toujours dit de ne jamais parler la bouche pleine.


----------



## mado (14 Novembre 2004)

Dehors sur la terrasse pour ceux que la fumée dérange..


----------



## poildep (14 Novembre 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Au comptoir, dans tout bar qui se respecte, il y a des gars qui racotent des histoires.


Ils en racontent des conneries, les piliers de comptoir.   :love:


----------



## Amok (14 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> A l'époque, j'étais un jeune cerf fougueux. Con, mais fougueux. Maintenant, je suis un peu moins fougueux, moins con, j'aimerais le dire mais ce n'est pas certain.



Non, non : tu n'as pas changé !   :love: 

Sinon, j'ai toujours adoré les parchemins en bois (si l'on peut dire) accrochés dans les vieux rades, et sur lesquels des phrases pleines de bon sens rappellent au passant des vérités premières.

Exemples:

- Le crédit est mort, les mauvais payeurs l'ont tué.
- Un vieillard m'a dit, et il avait raison : si tu fais crédit tu perdras ta maison.

Ou plus personnel :

- N'engueulez pas le patron, la patronne s'en charge.

Un bar digne de ce nom se doit d'avoir ce genre d'objet de bon goût.


----------



## Amok (14 Novembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> il nous faut les bitches dorées du coin aussi !! un bar sans pouff  c'est pas un bar



Ce squarepusher est la sagesse même ! Et sapées en Bunny Girls* !  :love: 

* Perso je m'en fous : c'est juste pour faire plaisir à Paul (dit : vieux cerf) qui adore ce genre de détails. Soit disant ca apporte un plus à la chose. Probablement les longues oreilles qui autorisent une meilleure prise en main pendant l'acte. Paul a toujours aimé la moto.


----------



## bonpat (14 Novembre 2004)

Quelques animations à prévoir...


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Exemples:
> 
> - Le crédit est mort, les mauvais payeurs l'ont tué.
> - Un vieillard m'a dit, et il avait raison : si tu fais crédit tu perdras ta maison.
> ...



J'aime bien la troisième mais tu peux toujours en inventer une maxime exprès pour ce bar-ci


----------



## mado (14 Novembre 2004)

Oui mais attention après.. c'est comme ça !


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et sapées en Bunny Girls* !  :love:








Plus les accessoires


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

je ne sais pas si la lapine de tibo correspond a cette enseigne


----------



## Amok (14 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>



Mackie, regarde ailleurs, c'est pas ton genre de toute façon !


----------



## macinside (14 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mackie, regarde ailleurs, c'est pas ton genre de toute façon !



tu est trop vieux pour ces conneries


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Novembre 2004)

Amok fait rempart de son corps  a dit:
			
		

> Mackie, regarde ailleurs, c'est pas ton genre de toute façon !








D'après le site des accidents domestiques, celle-ci est sans danger car à partir de 20 ans : le Mackie n'a pas de vraie notion du danger et des choses intéressantes  . 
Dixit : 





			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu est trop vieux pour ces *conneries*


 
Cette acquisition se fera lentement et progressivement. Donc restons prudents et proposons lui pour l'habituer une Bunny girl d'étagère.


----------



## macinside (14 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> D'après le site des accidents domestiques, celle-ci est sans danger car à partir de 20 ans : le Mackie n'a pas de vraie notion du danger  . Cette acquisition se fera lentement et progressivement. Donc restons prudents et proposons lui pour l'habituer une Bunny girl d'étagère.



c'est surtout que je n'aime pas les gros seins


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est surtout que je n'aime pas les gros seins




tu as peur d'etre etouffé?


----------



## bonpat (14 Novembre 2004)

Ne pas oublier de bons vieux cendriers sur les tables, vidés seulement une fois par jour et encore quand les clients gueules. En plus, quand ils viennent vous le vider il jette le contenu par terre pour vous faire chier et font voler plein de cendres sur la table en tournant les talons sans nettoyer bien sûr... _(du vécu)    _


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu as peur d'etre etouffé?



Il doit préfèrer les souris plus ergonomiques  :mouais:


----------



## Dedalus (14 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu est trop vieux pour ces conneries




mais l'est-il assez pour l'érotisme de grand-papa ?


----------



## macelene (14 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Va pour le fumoir...



pour votre fumoir... 





et un Blogg de potes Fous de cigares...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

et pour aller avec le cigares......


----------



## Luc G (14 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Quand j'étais à l'internat, j'avais un poster que j'adorais.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est là qu'on voit qu'il y a eu du changement dans les internats.  
Quand j'étais à l'internat, ce genre de photos était purement et simplement inenvisageable (on aurait été pour le moins excommunié   ). En plus, je te dis rien, dans un dortoir de 40 lits ou à peu près, ca aurait fait une sacrée expo.


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Non, non : tu n'as pas changé !   :love:
> 
> Sinon, j'ai toujours adoré les parchemins en bois (si l'on peut dire) accrochés dans les vieux rades, et sur lesquels des phrases pleines de bon sens rappellent au passant des vérités premières.
> 
> ...


 La meilleure :

 LA MAISON FERA CREDIT QUAND LES BANQUES SERVIRONT A BOIRE !


----------



## Fulvio (14 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Non, non : tu n'as pas changé !   :love:
> 
> Sinon, j'ai toujours adoré les parchemins en bois (si l'on peut dire) accrochés dans les vieux rades, et sur lesquels des phrases pleines de bon sens rappellent au passant des vérités premières.
> 
> ...


 Ou alors le dessin de clochard en haillon avec son balluchon et la légende : "il faisait crédit à ses clients".

 Sinon, un grand classique, c'est le produit dérivé Gaston Lagaffe : "l'urgent est fini, l'impossible est en cours, pour les miracles, prévoir 24 heures." Bon, en fait, on voit plutôt ça dans les pizzérias.


----------



## cecil (14 Novembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Hors, tous ceux qui, comme moi traînent les lieux de perdition, savent que l'espace qui se trouve derrière le comptoir est toujours décoré d'un tas de machins "à la sflax" : fanions de clubs sportifs, peluches nicotinées, cartes postales... Bref tout un tas de kitcheries placées par le tôlier ou amenées par les habitués...




Toujours, est un lieu commun qui ne s'applique pas en ces lieux.


C'est faux. Je n'ai que rarement vu ta description être un fait dans les établissements.  


Ici c'est un bar lounge Select. pas de saloperies. design, sobriété, vide....


----------



## semac (14 Novembre 2004)

peu importe le contenu, pourvu qu'il y ai des serveuses et des danseuses Topless... le reste :mouais:


----------



## cecil (14 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> peu importe le contenu, pourvu qu'il y ai des serveuses et des danseuses Topless... le reste :mouais:




On dit le contenant, puisque le contenu est justement les hôtesses et divers de ce genre Topless ou pas.

Si le contenu ne t'importe, alors on te mettras deux trois routières aux paluches bien caleuses pour te faire les massages de tes rêves. Et en plus tu auras une côte d'agneau pommes rissolées en cadeau


----------



## poildep (14 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Ici c'est un bar lounge Select. pas de saloperies. design, sobriété, vide....


Arf ! Et moi qui m'apprêtais à pisser sur le comptoir !


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> On dit le contenant, puisque le contenu est justement les hôtesses et divers de ce genre Topless ou pas.
> 
> Si le contenu ne t'importe, alors on te mettras deux trois routières aux paluches bien caleuses pour te faire les massages de tes rêves. Et en plus tu auras une côte d'agneau pommes rissolées en cadeau


 C'est bon les cotes d'agneau !!


----------



## cecil (14 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Arf ! Et moi qui m'apprêtais à pisser sur le comptoir !




Tu peux, et on te donnera auparavant un joli bocal en verre, avec une petite étiquette à ton nom collée dessus. Cela servira quand tu voudras offrir une tournée à des gens que tu n'aimes pas. le contenu du dit bocal remplacera le liquide normalement commandé par la personne détestée.


----------



## semac (14 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> On dit le contenant, puisque le contenu est justement les hôtesses et divers de ce genre Topless ou pas.
> 
> Si le contenu ne t'importe, alors on te mettras deux trois routières aux paluches bien caleuses pour te faire les massages de tes rêves. Et en plus tu auras une côte d'agneau pommes rissolées en cadeau


je parlais du contenu du verre ou de l'assiette... :mouais: je me fou de savoir ce qu'il y a dedans puisique j'irai pour les topless...  

alors garde tes routières, elles te seront plus utiles qu'à moi visiblement :mouais:


----------



## cecil (14 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est bon les cotes d'agneau !!




Aaaah mais, tu vas te taire à la fin ! :mouais:  Personne ne devais savoir que c'étais toi le Chef Cuistot dans ce bouge de luxe. Je voulais garder l'apothéose des scènes gores pour la fin


----------



## semac (14 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Aaaah mais, tu vas te taire à la fin ! :mouais:  Personne ne devais savoir que c'étais toi le Chef Cuistot dans ce bouge de luxe. Je voulais garder l'apothéose des scènes gores pour la fin


'tain c'est Cecil le tolier du bar :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Je voulais garder l'apothéose des scènes gores pour la fin



Ben... Et ma grande entrée alors ?  :love:


----------



## cecil (14 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> je parlais du contenu du verre ou de l'assiette... :mouais: je me fou de savoir ce qu'il y a dedans puisique j'irai pour les topless...




Je vois manant que tu fais vraiment parti soit des débiles profonds, soit de ceux qui on encore besoin de revoir leur langue maternelle.


Je répete pour que ton petit cerveau de lémurien saisisse ce qui apparement il est incapable au premier abord de comprendre.

Je parlait de contenant, Toi tu comprends contenu (-352 points)

Je te définis que contenu n'égale pas contenant, toi tu bifurques pour dire que tu parlais pas de ça (-1259874 points pour le côté faux cul + un bonus de -7894 points pour ta mauvaise foi tartinée à l'impertinence mal placée.)



Résultat, on te colleras dans un club Sado Maso Gay ou ton premier cour sera la "Dictée Proctologique"


----------



## cecil (14 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ben... Et ma grande entrée alors ?  :love:



t'as fait faire ton costume comme je t'ai demandé ? sur mesures ? gné ?   :love:


----------



## Nexka (14 Novembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> C'est là qu'on voit qu'il y a eu du changement dans les internats.
> Quand j'étais à l'internat, ce genre de photos était purement et simplement inenvisageable (on aurait été pour le moins excommunié   ). En plus, je te dis rien, dans un dortoir de 40 lits ou à peu près, ca aurait fait une sacrée expo.



A mon avis il devait la cacher derriere la porte de son armoire, ou collée sous le lit superposé... Parce que je suis pionne dans un internat, et ce genre d'affiches sont toujours interdites


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> t'as fait faire ton costume comme je t'ai demandé ? sur mesures ? gné ?   :love:



Ouaip. Même que le tailleur était tout étonné : il n'aurait jamais cru qu'il faille autant de tissu pour confectionner un string.  :love:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> La meilleure :
> 
> LA MAISON FERA CREDIT QUAND LES BANQUES SERVIRONT A BOIRE !



Sonny il est trop fort


----------



## cecil (14 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip. Même que le tailleur était tout étonné : il n'aurait jamais cru qu'il faille autant de tissu pour confectionner un string.  :love:




J'espere qu'il à bien utilisé du câble d'acier pour la couture  et inoxydable surtout


----------



## semac (14 Novembre 2004)

dis donc trou d'cul, n'est-il pas envisageable pour toi que l'on puisse poster sans forcément te répondre ou prendre une direction différente de la tienne, tu sais ce qu'on appelle la pensée, mais pas unique si tu vois ce que je veux dire :mouais: bon visiblement non...

En gros tu n'es pas le centre du monde, tes dire ne sont pas parole d'évangile, bref tes camarades sont doués eux aussi de pensée (merci dame nautre) même si nous n'avons pas la chance d'avoir ton savoir ohhh "Grand Gana" (je ne voudrais pas froisser notre altesse, roi du narcissisme, du nombrilisme, de l'égocentrisme... j'en passe et des meilleurs)

sur ce bonne soirée  avec un smiley qui sourit ça doit passer ça non


----------



## cecil (14 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Sonny il est trop fort




Ouaip et que même si il veut, il peut peter la gueule ou le © (suivant les goûts du jour, c'est comme le plat... du jour .... aussi) de qui il veut chez les clients


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis il devait la cacher derriere la porte de son armoire, ou collée sous le lit superposé... Parce que je suis pionne dans un internat, et ce genre d'affiches sont toujours interdites





a l'epoque mon casier etait regulierement "visité" par la directrice...
heuresemnt que je n' y restait que en periode d'hyver las bas


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> En gros tu n'es pas le centre du monde, tes dire ne sont pas parole d'évangile, bref tes camarades sont doués eux aussi de pensée (merci dame nautre) même si nous n'avons pas la chance d'avoir ton savoir ohhh "Grand Gana" (je ne voudrais pas froisser notre altesse, roi du narcissisme, du nombrilisme, de l'égocentrisme... j'en passe et des meilleurs)



La pensée, c'est pas une question de culture, c'est une question de pratique. Essaye encore.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Novembre 2004)

la culture c'est comme la confiture moins on en a plus on l'étale


*Ouai j'ai caser une super blague*


----------



## Nexka (14 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> a l'epoque mon casier etait regulierement "visité" par la directrice...
> heuresemnt que je n' y restait que en periode d'hyver las bas



  Tant que ça reste à l'intérieur du casier, je leur dis rien...  
Vu qu'a l'intérieur du mien j'ai le calendrier du stade Français


----------



## cecil (14 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> dis donc trou d'cul, n'est-il pas envisageable pour toi que l'on puisse poster sans forcément te répondre ou prendre une direction différente de la tienne, tu sais ce qu'on appelle la pensée, mais pas unique si tu vois ce que je veux dire :mouais: bon visiblement non...
> 
> En gros tu n'es pas le centre du monde, tes dire ne sont pas parole d'évangile, bref tes camarades sont doués eux aussi de pensée (merci dame nautre) même si nous n'avons pas la chance d'avoir ton savoir ohhh "Grand Gana" (je ne voudrais pas froisser notre altesse, roi du narcissisme, du nombrilisme, de l'égocentrisme... j'en passe et des meilleurs)
> 
> sur ce bonne soirée  avec un smiley qui sourit ça doit passer ça non




Tu peux couiner et blablater tout ce que tu veux, mais tu réclames trop et t'auras rien de plus.



Retourne à ton cour de dictée Proctologique, et tais toi. Sinon tu n'auras plus le droit d'entrer, et tu n'auras que les canettes vides à lècher derière le local poubelle.


File  :   :love:  :love:  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Vu qu'a l'intérieur du mien j'ai le calendrier du stade Français



Tu sais que tu es ma nouvelle meilleure amie ? :love:


----------



## cecil (14 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais que tu es ma nouvelle meilleure amie ? :love:



Je les ais tous, et j'ai commandé le 2005 plus les bouquins et les DVD des making ofs


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Je les ais tous, et j'ai commandé le 2005 plus les bouquins et les DVD des making ofs



Tu sais que tu es ma nouvelle meilleure amie ?  :love:

P.S. : Nexka, t'a laissé passer ta chance...


----------



## cecil (14 Novembre 2004)

C'est toi Laurie ????? :sick: :sick:


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> les DVD des making ofs



Il faut dire aussi que passer du savon noir sur le ballon, c'était vraiment une bonne idée


----------



## Amok (14 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu est trop vieux pour ces conneries



Continues de penser comme ca fiston : si tes copines préfèrent les vieux comme moi aux jeunes comme toi, c'est sûrement parce que les anciens ne pensent pas qu'il s'agit de conneries ! 




			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est surtout que je n'aime pas les gros seins



Tu as peur d'avoir trop d'accompagnement pour tes deux petits oeufs, ou c'est juste que de toutes facons tu ne t'en sers jamais, allant directement a ta spécialité : le triple coup de reins du rongeur ?!


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> C'est toi Laurie ????? :sick: :sick:



Impossible, quand il a trop d'émotions, il a des allures de David Niven


----------



## cecil (14 Novembre 2004)

Bon OK Doc....


Je te vois venir, la salive sous forme d'écume au bord des lèvres (toutes tes lèvres)  

marchant sur deux jambes et demie....



C'est bon je te photocopierais les DVD et je te graverai les bouquins :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

a la tienne Carlo


----------



## cecil (14 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Impossible, quand il a trop d'émotions, il a des allures de David Niven




Mort ou vif ?


----------



## semac (14 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> La pensée, c'est pas une question de culture, c'est une question de pratique. Essaye encore.


culture qui parle de culture :mouais: la pensée c'est une question de pratique  whaouuu jamais entendu une connerie pareil  mais ça me fait marrer au moins, entraine toi alors


----------



## cecil (14 Novembre 2004)

Bon tu vois pas qu'on parle entre nous Semac.... file voyons,  toutes les canettes vides ne sont pas encore assez briquées dans le local poubelle.... aller file... et discute pas. 

Dieu n'as pas encore donné la parole aux animaux, la nature non plus et il ya une raison à ça.


Chut donc     :love:


----------



## semac (14 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Bon tu vois pas qu'on parle entre nous Semac.... file voyons,  toutes les canettes vides ne sont pas encore assez briquées dans le local poubelle.... aller file... et discute pas.
> 
> Dieu n'as pas encore donné la parole aux animaux, la nature non plus et il ya une raison à ça.
> 
> ...


comprend pas ton résonnement ?? :mouais: tu admets que je parle, puisque tu me demandes de me taire, mais tu me parles d'animaux qui n'ont pas la parole... mmmmm vraiment torturé ce gamin, pauvre de lui :mouais: 

je vais pas trop trainé par ici, je tiens à rester saint de corps et d'esprit  en plus y'a pas de topless :hein: 

 :rateau: 

    :love: c'est mieux avec des smileys qui sourient kisondit...


----------



## cecil (14 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> comprend pas ton résonnement ??.




Tu le fait expres de rien comprendre 



			
				semac a dit:
			
		

> en plus y'a pas de topless :hein:




Il n'y avait rien pour toi de réservable en Topless. On donne pas de jolis cadeaux à n'importe qui.


/D


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Mort ou vif ?



Vif bien sûr


----------



## semac (14 Novembre 2004)

vilain va... 
j'ai comme l'impression que tu m'en veux... non, ah bah ça vient de moi alors


----------



## cecil (14 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> non, ah bah ça vient de moi alors



Totalement. On apelle ça la paranoïa, et c'est une maladie mentale.

C'est un bar, pas la salle d'attente du cabinet de consultation      :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais que tu es ma nouvelle meilleure amie ? :love:


 Bon le Queer on se calme !!


----------



## Nexka (14 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais que tu es ma nouvelle meilleure amie ?  :love:
> 
> P.S. : Nexka, t'a laissé passer ta chance...



Oui mais moi, quand mon frère sera grand (et accesoirement recruté dans le top 16) Bah je pourrais les voir en vrai!!  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Novembre 2004)

cecil mode Max H. a dit:
			
		

> Totalement. On apelle ça la paranoïa, et c'est une maladie mentale.
> 
> C'est un bar, pas la salle d'attente du cabinet de consultation      :love:



Fais moi penser à t'offrir un smoking en plastique noir pour Noël


----------



## cecil (14 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais moi, quand mon frère sera grand (et accesoirement recruté dans le top 16) Bah je pourrais les voir en vrai!!  :love:  :love:  :love:



Preums  tu me le pretera ton frere, quand il seras grand, vus qu'il est pas encore en photo dedans et qu'il ne le seras jamais dans les Dieux du Stade ? :love:      


Bah oui le 2005 seras le dernier calendrier....


Je le ferais moi même le calendrier avec


----------



## semac (14 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Totalement. On apelle ça la paranoïa, et c'est une maladie mentale.
> 
> C'est un bar, pas la salle d'attente du cabinet de consultation      :love:


merci tu me rassures sur mon état mentale, avec ce post plein d'amour   :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> merci tu me rassures sur mon état mentale, avec ce post plein d'amour   :love:



Oh, tu sais ici l'amour est virtuel comme le reste, enfin il paraît...  Tu éteins l'ordi et tu as sûrement plus de chances de le voir apparaître ou disparaître  Ça dépend sous quel angle tu envisages ou dévisages la chose, et si tu es dans une phase de déréalisation ou pas...


----------



## Nexka (14 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Preums  tu me le pretera ton frere, quand il seras grand, vus qu'il est pas encore en photo dedans et qu'il ne le seras jamais dans les Dieux du Stade ? :love:
> 
> 
> Bah oui le 2005 seras le dernier calendrier....
> ...



En attendant, j'en ai un déjà grand et pompier de frère si tu veux..     


_Mais qu'est ce que je raconte moi _  :hein:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu éteins l'ordi et tu as sûrement plus de chances de le voir apparaître ou disparaître



Théorie : 20/20. C'est la pratique qui fait défaut...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> En attendant, j'en ai un déjà grand et pompier de frère si tu veux..
> 
> 
> _Mais qu'est ce que je raconte moi _  :hein:  :rose:  :rose:



et des soeurs grandes et top model t'as sa en stock?  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Novembre 2004)

Nexka version Johnny à Bercy a dit:
			
		

> En attendant, j'en ai un déjà grand et pompier de frère si tu veux..
> 
> 
> _Mais qu'est ce que je raconte moi _  :hein:  :rose:  :rose:



 Tu joues souvent avec les allumettes comme ça ?


----------



## semac (14 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> et des soeurs grandes et top model t'as sa en stock?  :love:


heuuuu oui 2 au moins si possible


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Novembre 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> heuuuu oui 2 au moins si possible



Le jour où on ouvrira un forum spécialement dédié à tous les miséreux sexuels, le bar sera vide...

Bah, je resterai pour prendre soin de l'Amok.


----------



## Nexka (14 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu joues souvent avec les allumettes comme ça ?



Hmmm t'as raison... Je vais plutôt jouer à *la grande soeur sérieuse et protectrice*  


Le premier qui touche à un de mes petits frères, je lui marave sa gueule     


Et non j'ai pas de soeur!!   


_Par contre j'ai des cousines_


----------



## semac (14 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Le jour où on ouvrira un forum spécialement dédié à tous les miséreux sexuels, le bar sera vide...
> 
> Bah, je resterai pour prendre soin de l'Amok.


tu as trop de certitudes


----------



## cecil (14 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Bah, je resterai pour prendre soin de l'Amok.



et tu l'appelera "Maitressss" :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Novembre 2004)

Convoquons Madame Irma "la douce" et consultons le toubar ou derechef les centuries pour savoir ce que nous ignorons encore....


----------



## anntraxh (14 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Le jour où on ouvrira un forum spécialement dédié à tous les miséreux sexuels, le bar sera vide...


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Novembre 2004)

tention...


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Novembre 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

>



Pareil


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> tention...



Sonny tiens-toi prêt les miséreux sexuels ont besoin de toi


----------



## cecil (14 Novembre 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

>



Rigole pas toi, si cela arrive tu vas te retrouver avec Doc, moi, et les deux freres de machine 



ET C'EST TOUT  :love:


----------



## semac (14 Novembre 2004)

ohh po po :hein:


----------



## anntraxh (14 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Rigole pas toi, si cela arrive tu vas te retrouver avec Doc, moi, et les deux freres de machine
> 
> 
> 
> ET C'EST TOUT  :love:



et ben si, je rigole, et pas qu'un peu ...


----------



## cecil (14 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ohh po po :hein:




c'est au fond a droite, et tu tires la chasse d'eau après.


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Novembre 2004)

Elle doit pas connaitre machine alors...


----------



## semac (14 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> c'est au fond a droite, et tu tires la chasse d'eau après.


trop tard :rose: 

j'ai pas pu me retenir, mon fou-rire était trop grand


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Novembre 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> et ben si, je rigole, et pas qu'un peu ...


 Et puis ça change un peu...

 C'est bien.


----------



## semac (14 Novembre 2004)

les posts devraient être interdit le dimanche soir...
les gens sont trop tendus et hargneux :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Novembre 2004)

Nan je t'assure je suis pas tendu, mais je sais a qui je m'adresse...


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> les posts devraient être interdit le dimanche soir...
> les gens sont trop tendus et hargneux :mouais:


  En plus je suis meme trés content de retrouner au boulot.


----------



## semac (14 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Nan je t'assure je suis pas tendu, mais je sais a qui je m'adresse...


tu n'étais pas particulièrement visés par ce posts  

c'est ton fond de commerce si je puis me permettre   :love:


----------



## bonpat (14 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> En plus je suis meme trés content de retrouner au boulot.



pas que toi...


----------



## anntraxh (14 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> En plus je suis meme trés content de retrouner au boulot.



j'apprécie à sa juste valeur ... j'aimerais aussi pouvoir me dire que demain, je trouverai un boulot !


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Novembre 2004)

Ah bon...

 Alors ça va...me voilà rassuré j'étais tout triste, je cherchais une photo de croissant au beurre pour poster demain matin...


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Novembre 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> j'apprécie à sa juste valeur ... j'aimerais aussi pouvoir me dire que demain, je trouverai un boulot !


 Je vais pas polémiquer c'est con.

 Et je suis tout sauf ça.


----------



## anntraxh (14 Novembre 2004)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> chomage ou handicapée ?




les deux, bonpat, les deux ... !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Novembre 2004)

Patochman, tu es la ?


----------



## bonpat (14 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je vais pas polémiquer c'est con.
> 
> Et je suis tout sauf ça.


----------



## bonpat (14 Novembre 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> les deux, bonpat, les deux ... !



c pas possible ? t'arrive quand même à taper sur le clavier... alors ?


----------



## bonpat (14 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> Patochman, tu es la ?



yes baby


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Novembre 2004)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

>


 Tout le monde peut pas en dire autant...


----------



## bonpat (14 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde peut pas en dire autant...



          











_vite le samu..._


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Novembre 2004)

trop tard...


----------



## semac (14 Novembre 2004)

j'aimerai me réjouir de retourner au boulot demain, mais en ce moment c'est pas franchement le cas...
c'est peut être pour ça que je suis sur la défensive en ce moment :rose:


----------



## bonpat (14 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> j'aimerai me réjouir de retourner au boulot demain, mais en ce moment c'est pas franchement le cas...
> c'est peut être pour ça que je suis sur la défensive en ce moment :rose:



reste y !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> c pas possible ? t'arrive quand même à taper sur le clavier... alors ?



On arrive bien à poster sans cerveau... Sans les mains, ça ne doit pas être bien plus difficile et, en plus, ça fait quelque chose à raconter. Alors...


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Novembre 2004)

j'adore !!!!!!!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> Patochman, tu es la ?


oui


----------



## Amok (14 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Le jour où on ouvrira un forum spécialement dédié à tous les miséreux sexuels, le bar sera vide...
> 
> Bah, je resterai pour prendre soin de l'Amok.



Un seul mot : salope !   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Un seul mot : salope !   :love:



Et allez... Les insultes à présent ! Et en public encore !
C'est vert et ça se croit tout permis... Mais que font les modérateurs ?  :love:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Hmmm t'as raison... Je vais plutôt jouer à *la grande soeur sérieuse et protectrice*
> 
> 
> _Par contre j'ai des cousines_



C'est de la qualité? J'en prends 2, tu me fais un prix d'ami?


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et allez... Les insultes à présent ! Et en public encore !
> C'est vert et ça se croit tout permis... Mais que font les modérateurs ?  :love:


 Peut être qu'ils s'emboitent telles des petites cuillères ???


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Un seul mot : salope !   :love:



C'est l'"amur"


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est l'amur



Je te rappelle que, selon tes propres dires, l'amour commence où l'ordinateur s'éteind. Tourne un peu le bouton pour voir...


----------



## Amok (14 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est vert et ça se croit tout permis...  :love:



Petite rectification : Toujours vert à 40 ans, oui, tout m'est permis !   :love:

(Normalement, là, Grib' se pointe ! )


----------



## bonpat (14 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> On arrive bien à poster sans cerveau...



j'avais compris que tu avais un problème. Je ne voulais pas aborder le sujet devant tout le monde par délicatesse...


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Petite rectification : Toujours vert à 40 ans, oui, tout m'est permis !   :love:


 40 ans...

 Putain ça laisse reveur...


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Novembre 2004)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> j'avais compris que tu avais un problème. Je ne voulais pas aborder le sujet devant tout le monde par délicatesse...


  Vais t'en foutre moi de la délicatesse...

    T'vas voir..


----------



## bonpat (14 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Vais t'en *foutre*  moi de la délicatesse...
> 
> T'vas voir..



j'imagine...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> (Normalement, là, Grib' se pointe ! )



Tu es sûr de ne pas avoir mis un pronom réfléchi en trop ? 

Note bien que, chez toi au moins, même les pronoms réfléchissent...


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je te rappelle que, selon tes propres dires, l'amour commence où l'ordinateur s'éteind. Tourne un peu le bouton pour voir...



Je parle d'amur et là c'est une question de frontière en somme  et je prèfère les conserver, la jouissance vaut bien ce prix


----------



## Foguenne (14 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> (Normalement, là, Grib' se pointe ! )



Il ne manque plus que lui.    
Je suppose qu'il ne tardera pas.


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Petite rectification : Toujours vert à 40 ans, oui, tout m'est permis !   :love:
> 
> (Normalement, là, Grib' se pointe ! )



Surtout que vous vous êtes encore proportionnellement, beaucoup plus vert que ça, au moins à un an près


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu es sûr de ne pas avoir mis un pronom réfléchi en trop ?
> 
> Note bien que, chez toi au moins, même les pronoms réfléchissent...



Il est amoureux.


----------



## Foguenne (14 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> On dit le contenant, puisque le contenu est justement les hôtesses et divers de ce genre Topless ou pas.
> 
> Si le contenu ne t'importe, alors on te mettras deux trois routières aux paluches bien caleuses pour te faire les massages de tes rêves. Et en plus tu auras une côte d'agneau pommes rissolées en cadeau


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Novembre 2004)

ça rigole beaucoup ici...

Va falloir abraser.


----------



## Amok (14 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu es sûr de ne pas avoir mis un pronom réfléchi en trop ?
> 
> Note bien que, chez toi au moins, même les pronoms réfléchissent...



A force de les tortiller dans tous les sens, il en sort des étincelles qui peuvent, effectivement, passer pour de la reflexion ! Mais comme souvent, la reflection est inversement proportionnelle à la reflexion : plus ca brillle, moins c'est intelligent, sauf hasard (lève toi et marche).


----------



## Foguenne (14 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça rigole beaucoup ici...
> 
> Va falloir abraser.



héhé, l'homme au cigare. Ô oui, abrase moi, je suis d'humeur festive ce soir.


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Novembre 2004)

AH ???

Cocaïne ?


----------



## bonpat (14 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça rigole beaucoup ici...



comme un dimanche soir..


----------



## Amok (14 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> héhé, l'homme au cigare. Ô oui, abrase moi, je suis d'humeur festive ce soir.



Je vois que mon bisou métropolitain est déjà loin... Loin des yeux...


----------



## semac (14 Novembre 2004)

j'ai raté quelque chose ? :rose:


----------



## bonpat (14 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> AH ???
> 
> Cocaïne ?



fin limier...


----------



## Foguenne (14 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que mon bisou métropolitain est déjà loin... Loin des yeux...



Amok, tu sais que tu es le premier , l'unique.  :love: 

(mais bon, va falloir que j'en découvre un peu plus.   )


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Novembre 2004)

Bonpatochman :

J'aurais pu être plus rapide, mais ma méfiance naturelle s'est endormie...


----------



## Foguenne (14 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> AH ???
> 
> Cocaïne ?



Pire, Vinho verde du beau père.


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Novembre 2004)

Ah les beaux peres.. nous niquent tous comme ça...


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> A force de les tortiller dans tous les sens, il en sort des étincelles qui peuvent, effectivement, passer pour de la reflexion ! Mais comme souvent, la reflection est inversement proportionnelle à la reflexion : plus ca brillle, moins c'est intelligent, sauf hasard (lève toi et marche).



Gratte-moi la puce que j'ai dans le dos ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> j'ai raté quelque chose ? :rose:



Non, ça vole déjà au minimum dans la stratosphère, ou ça baigne dans l'éther grand dieu, donc à priori nous du sol on ne peut rien voir


----------



## semac (14 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah les beaux peres.. nous niquent tous comme ça...


je confirme :mouais: mais je m'en plains pas


----------



## bonpat (14 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah les beaux peres.. nous niquent tous comme ça...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quand on aime se faire niquer par son beau-père on ne s'en plaint pas... ou alors on va chez le proctologue...


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Novembre 2004)

Non, ben on va pas se plaindre !!

Mais bon...


----------



## bonpat (14 Novembre 2004)

Il n'y pas grand monde pour "discuter" ici...


----------



## semac (14 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Non, ben on va pas se plaindre !!
> 
> Mais bon...


la dernière c'était avec un petit Chassagne-Montrachet de 97 puis un St Emilion Gd Cru de 95  le tout précédé de Champagne à l'apéro bien sur un Saint Chamant 95

Bref que du bonheur :love: j'aime bien quand mon beau-père m'en fait baver :rateau:


----------



## bonpat (14 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> j'aime bien quand mon beau-père m'en fait baver :rateau:



on sait, on sait...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Pire, Vinho verde du beau père.



m'en reste une bouteille acheté sur place il y a 2 ans tiens !


----------



## WebOliver (14 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que mon bisou métropolitain est déjà loin... Loin des yeux...



Moi... Je n'ai pas oublié ta galoche virtuelle...   :love: :casse: Dans mes bras, mon grand loup... :love:



			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Amok, tu sais que tu es le premier , l'unique.  :love:
> 
> (mais bon, va falloir que j'en découvre un peu plus.   )



Eh, non Paul...   Enfin, pas encore en vrai, mais Amok, tu perds rien pour attendre.  Bon, en même temps, j'ai fauté (oui fauté...  avec un f) avec Balonette...


----------



## bonpat (14 Novembre 2004)

kes tu deviens Finn ?


----------



## bonpat (14 Novembre 2004)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> DocEvil a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dommage qu'il ait les mains occupées à autre chose, j'aurais bien dialogué ce soir...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Novembre 2004)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> kes tu deviens Finn ?



Oh moi je _train_e un peu sur Paname 
le train-train de la vie étudiante 

Et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> dommage qu'il ait les mains occupées à autre chose, j'aurais bien dialogué ce soir...



1°/ Contrairement à certaines et/ou à certains, il m'arrive encore d'avoir une vie ailleurs que devant mon écran et d'y trouver du plaisir.
2°/ Tu te flattes. Rien n'indique que j'aurais accepté de dialoguer avec toi.
3°/ Fais de beaux rêves.


----------



## bonpat (14 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> 1°/ Contrairement à certaines et/ou à certains, il m'arrive encore d'avoir une vie ailleurs que devant mon écran et d'y trouver du plaisir.



C'est ce que je disais plus haut...    



			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> 2°/ Tu te flattes. Rien n'indique que j'aurais accepté de dialoguer avec toi.



Ah mais tu n'avais pas du tout compris que c'était moi qui te flattais en te proposant le dialogue. dommage...



			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> 3°/ Fais de beaux rêves.


Pas les mêmes que les tiens alors...  

Bonne nuit


----------



## cecil (15 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Amok, tu sais que tu es le premier , l'unique.  :love:
> 
> (mais bon, va falloir que j'en découvre un peu plus.   )





Oulah ! 


Dis donc Doc, j'espere pour nous que l'on ne vas pas devoir faire une formation à tout ces gens, parceque vas falloir tout reprendre dès le début  :love:


----------



## cecil (15 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Oulah !
> 
> 
> Dis donc Doc, j'espere pour nous que l'on ne vas pas devoir faire une formation à tout ces gens, parceque vas falloir tout reprendre dès le début  :love:




En plus j'avais oublié un détail, mais il paraitrait que Bengilli, administrateur en ce site.... serait enceinte 



			
				Cecilll3 et **** sur iChat a dit:
			
		

> [****]-Elle est enceinte la Ben, je te dis qu'elle est enceinte
> [Cecilll3]-Ah bon ? :-/
> [Cecilll3]-C'est pas un garçon pourtant ?
> [****]-Et puis 'ai roulé un palot à ********
> ...



On voit bien la génération woodstock en pleine effervécence. Bientôt on vas apprendre que  SirMacGregor est le rejeton caché de Sonnyboy et que mackie..... 




heu non.... c'est trop affreux, meme moi je peux pas dire un truc pareil....








Je me calme.... 



Bien....


Hum 


Bonne nuit :love:


----------



## Bassman (15 Novembre 2004)

je note que personne n'a parlé du parking du bar a la fermeture


----------



## Juste en passant (15 Novembre 2004)

J'me rend direct dans l'arrière-salle me faire un petit


----------



## mado (15 Novembre 2004)

Je fais une pause. J'peux jouer ?


----------



## Nexka (15 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> je note que personne n'a parlé du parking du bar a la fermeture




Non, non, non Bassman, mais merde quoi.... C'était ma voiture


----------



## Bassman (15 Novembre 2004)

Ben voui mais tu sais bien que je supporte pas le gini aussi, alors fallait pas m'en offrir autant


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> J'me rend direct dans l'arrière-salle me faire un petit








qui a une pièce ?   je vous prend tous !   (ahhhh le baby foot : que de redoublements à cause de ça)


----------



## Juste en passant (15 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> ...je vous prend tous !



Faudra que je me décrasse mais je pense faire fanny barette sans trop de prob. Pêche acceptée bien sûr


----------



## Bassman (15 Novembre 2004)

Moi je me contenterais de vous regarder jouer pendant que je picole


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Faudra que je me décrasse mais je pense faire fanny barette sans trop de prob. Pêche acceptée bien sûr


oui on accepte la pêche, mais gare aux doigts !!!! tu ne fais pas de piano j'espère.  

Fanny sous le bab'


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

au fait c'est moi qui ai peint les joueurs en rouge et bleu...avant ils étaient en rose et mauve...


----------



## Bassman (15 Novembre 2004)

Pauvre Fanny... Elle etait mignone pourtant  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pauvre Fanny... Elle etait mignone pourtant  :mouais:


Justement j'en connais une dont le portrait aurait mérité d'être affiché dans notre beau bar


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Novembre 2004)

Bon, on se fait l'apéro au 421 ??






zut il en manque 1...  :mouais:   

Bon, belote de comptoir alors...


----------



## Juste en passant (15 Novembre 2004)

....il m'a filé une piste et des dés.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Bon, on se fait l'apéro au 421 ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tu les as taillé dans du savon tes dés ???


----------



## Bassman (15 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Justement j'en connais une dont le portrait aurait mérité d'être affiché dans notre beau bar


Perso j'aurais pas affiché son portrait mais bon...


----------



## Juste en passant (15 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Perso j'aurais pas affiché son portrait mais bon...




Tout dépend duquel .....


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> tu les as taillé dans du savon tes dés ???



Ils sont en os apparemment !? mais de là à dire qu'ils sont pipés...     :mouais:


----------



## dool (15 Novembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Ils sont en os apparemment !? mais de là à dire qu'ils sont pipés...     :mouais:


 hum nan on m'a toujours que c'etait un muscle qu'on pipait    :rose:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Novembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> hum nan on m'a toujours que c'etait un muscle qu'on pipait    :rose:



un muscle sans os et pourtant bien.... heu non rien...     :rose:  :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (15 Novembre 2004)

Chez certains on peut parler d'os


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

là on va ouvrir un bar à p..es  attention !


----------



## dool (15 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> là on va ouvrir un bar à p..es  attention !


un bar a potes !


----------



## Bassman (15 Novembre 2004)

Ca me rappelle un concept qu'on connait très bien hein dool ??


----------



## dool (15 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ca me rappelle un concept qu'on connait très bien hein dool ??


 ouais enfin avec le temps; les gosses; les boulots tout ça...le bar a pris un peu de poussiere  mais on s'oublie pas :love: viva el sportivo cafe


----------



## macelene (15 Novembre 2004)

c ras du slip aujourd'hui. C'est dans l'air peut être


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> c ras du slip aujourd'hui. C'est dans l'air peut être


d'un autre côté tu es dans un bar à poivrots  :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## macelene (15 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> d'un autre côté tu es dans un bar à poivrots  :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:



okay  je sors  alors


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> c ras du slip aujourd'hui. C'est dans l'air peut être



IL y en a peut-être qui rêvent d'être des hôtesses de l'air...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> okay je sors  alors


mais non reste un peu, on sait se tenir quand il ya une dame :rateau:


----------



## macelene (15 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> mais non reste un peu, on sait se tenir quand il ya une dame :rateau:



 je finissais de goûter. Les salles de Gardes, tu connais ?  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> je finissais de goûter. Les salles de Gardes, tu connais ? :rateau:


non mais je veux bien que tu m'y emmènes.  y a un baby foot ?


----------



## macelene (15 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> non mais je veux bien que tu m'y emmènes.  y a un baby foot ?



Oui yen a des baby-foot , avec de jolies infirmières qui font des piqûres    

allez je file...   bye bye


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

c'est ici que on sert du café? 

un bien serré merci et une sucrette !!!   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est ici que on sert du café?
> 
> un bien serré merci et une sucrette !!!  :love:


ah non : ici on ne sert que de l'alcool. pour un lait-fraise faut aller voir à la crèmerie d'à côté  










...bon je te sert un café quand même


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> ah non : ici on ne sert que de l'alcool. pour un lait-fraise faut aller voir à la crèmerie d'à côté
> 
> 
> ...bon je te sert un café quand même






ahhh quand meme, un café qui sert pas du café c'est grave non?     


sinon, si la machine est cassé un ginfizz, pas trop fort ,
j'en ai plus l'habitude


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sinon, si la machine est cassé un ginfizz, pas trop fort ,
> j'en ai plus l'habitude



Tu ne vides pas les fonds de bouteilles de ton bar régulièrement ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne vides pas les fonds de bouteilles de ton bar régulièrement ?





non , les invités reguliers ne  me laisssent pas le choix !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non , les invités reguliers ne  me laisssent pas le choix !!!



Et puis au besoin fiston et fifille finissent les citrons et jouent avec les ombrelles...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et puis au besoin fiston et fifille finissent les citrons et jouent avec les ombrelles...





oui et ils essaient de fumer en cachette sous la table de la cuisine !!!


----------



## Juste en passant (16 Novembre 2004)

.....on accèderait à ceci :


----------



## Juste en passant (16 Novembre 2004)

.....on nous servirait cela :


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> .....on nous servirait cela :




et le saucisson est passé ou?


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est ici que on sert du café?
> 
> un bien serré merci et une sucrette !!!   :love:



Pas de sucrette ici, c'est pour les morues.

Ici c'est sucre, ou sans sucre, rien d'autre.

Et tu files si tu veux pas une paire de claques en plus...


----------



## cecil (20 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et tu files si tu veux pas une paire de claques en plus...







_mmmmmmhhhh  dis ? ... tu veux pas rester ? qu'on rigole    :love:_


----------



## poildep (20 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> _mmmmmmhhhh  dis ? ... tu veux pas rester ? qu'on rigole    :love:_


 Laisse tomber. I'peut pu. I'fatigue.


----------



## cecil (20 Novembre 2004)

c'est pas grave, on peut participer et lui "tendre la main" pour l'aider


----------



## casimir (20 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas grave, on peut participer et lui "tendre la main" pour l'aider



bon, la peau du gribouille, on la met ou ?


----------



## poildep (20 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas grave, on peut participer et lui "tendre la main" pour l'aider


 ben vas-y, tombe le futal !


----------



## cecil (21 Novembre 2004)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> bon, la peau du gribouille, on la met ou ?



Toi vas voir ailleurs si j'y suis, et avec ton autre pseudo nommé "Macinside" aussi. 

Que tu sois modo et bricoleurs du dimanche sur du PC assemblé ne m'inspire pas plus de respect pour toi.

Casses toi de ma vue, avec tes coups de boules rouges gratuitements dispensés perpetuellement, petite merde de bac a sable


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Novembre 2004)

Je me demandais pourquoi la lithanie des recommandations za la con etait revenue en première position du forum, ça y est je sais.


----------



## cecil (21 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je me demandais pourquoi la lithanie des recommandations za la con etait revenue en première position du forum, ça y est je sais.



parcequ'il ont besoin de se le rappeler a eux mêmes, sinon ils dérapent proportionnelement plus vite que les 20000 autres utilisateurs qui les entourent. A ce titre, ils ont oublié dans la charte de préciser : les modos ne sont pas autorisés a tancer les autres utilistaeurs sur leur mobiles (quelque soit le moyen qui à permit d'obtenir le numéro d'appel) pour diverses insultes, coups de fils sans objets (annonymes on dit aussi) ou saturation de boite vocale avec des enregistrements sonores inaudibles de 15 a30 minutes de durée moyenne... (entre-autres personnages, c'est encore destiné pour Macinside alias Casimir et diverses autres saletés) :sleep:


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Novembre 2004)

C'est pas trés trés trés gentil tout ça...


----------



## cecil (21 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas trés trés trés gentil tout ça...



c'est vrai qu'un petit coup de ZIIIP ça les décoincerait de leurs internauteries perpétuelles...

ça se voit qu'ils n'on pas souffert en mangeant des endives au jambon avec une suze tout les jours  et ça doit leur manquer


----------



## Juste en passant (22 Novembre 2004)

.....j'me mettrai dans un coin tranquille avec un(e) pote(sse), histoire de jouer tranquille, en se détendant, en écoutant un bon blues de derrière les fagots...


----------



## Juste en passant (23 Novembre 2004)

.....j'ai envie de changer....

Une p'tite partie de 






???


----------



## mado (23 Novembre 2004)

Tu prends les noirs ou les blancs?


----------



## Juste en passant (23 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Tu prends les noirs ou les blancs?



Les noirs donc


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Novembre 2004)




----------



## mado (23 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Les noirs donc


Je commence aussi?

6 et 1, disent les dés..


----------



## Juste en passant (23 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Je commence aussi?
> 
> 6 et 1, disent les dés..




Mouais d'accord.

Je vois le genre....   

Et de la veine comme ça tu en as pour tout ?    


   

Parce qu'à ce moment là, on tape la discut' autour d'une bière, tranquilles, et nous dévisons sur l'avenir de ce Bar, on laisse les jeux de hasard pour une autre fois... D'ac ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Mouais d'accord.
> 
> Je vois le genre....
> 
> ...


un ricard _sinon rien_ (en tout cas pour l'instant)


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Parce qu'à ce moment là, on tape la discut' autour d'une bière



N'oublie pas de te tailler la part du lion aussi  Cacahuètes ?


----------



## Juste en passant (23 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> N'oublie pas de te tailler la part du lion aussi



 




			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Cacahuètes ?



Volontiers !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> N'oublie pas de te tailler la part du lion aussi  Cacahuètes ?


tant qu'à faire : olives, péricub', et saucisson


----------



## Juste en passant (24 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>




On joue ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> On joue ?







oki....mais....











tu sais viser?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2004)

n'oublions pas les toilettes


----------



## Juste en passant (24 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oki....mais....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Si tu te mets devant, pas de prob'....


----------



## Juste en passant (25 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

>



Des amateurs ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Des amateurs ?


le mec est bien parti pour rembourser le tapis


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> le mec est bien parti pour rembourser le tapis




arfff !!!!!!  

ça me rappelle un petit souvenir    :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: 

surtout la tete de mon pere !!!    :rose:


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Novembre 2004)

C'est bien, c'est bien...
Allez dégage.


----------



## bonpat (28 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien, c'est bien...
> Allez dégage.



Mine de rien, il a dégagé... !  

Sonnyboy, t'es pas un peu, une sorte de gourou dont les fidèles boivent les paroles sans en comprendre la signifaction, ni la portée ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2004)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> Sonnyboy, t'es pas un peu, une sorte de gourou dont les fidèles boivent les paroles sans en comprendre la signifaction, ni la portée ?



Non, ça c'est moi.


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Novembre 2004)

Oui, ça c'est lui !!


----------



## bonpat (28 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oui, ça c'est lui !!



c'est ce que je disais...


----------



## Juste en passant (1 Décembre 2004)

...........la soirée.....







  A la vôtre !


----------



## Juste en passant (10 Mars 2005)

J'me dis ce matin qu'il faudrait qu'il y ait un "séchoir à bannis"....   


Pour ceux qui n'ont pas suivi toutes les pérégrinations noctambules, les errances nocturnes 

de ce Bar, ce serait, au petit matin, l'occasion de se retrouver sous les dépouilles, encore 

fumantes....à siroter notre kawa et à s'échanger les derniers instants de ce qui fût, un 

Membre...


----------



## mado (14 Juillet 2005)

Un brumisateur en terrasse ?
Fait fureur ce truc cette année ici.
Un peu strange quand même.

Je préfèrerais un storvatt


----------



## supermoquette (15 Juillet 2005)

mackie a posé une gerbe ?


----------



## mikoo (15 Juillet 2005)

Un bar en peau de bébé loutre?


----------



## mado (19 Septembre 2005)

Faudra peut-être penser à aménager un coin en halte garderie dans ce bar.
Comment ça pas un endroit pour les mômes ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Septembre 2005)

Nos amis les enfants ne sont pas admis ici ; quand bien même ils seraient décoratifs... ce dont je doute. Ils n'arrivent même pas à la cheville des nains de jardin, dans ce domaine... 
Vous pouvez toujours les laisser dans un supermarché avec un caddie à leur taille...


----------



## dool (19 Septembre 2005)

Même s'ils rentrent avec leur petit caddie rempli de bières ?  

Puis sache que c'est moins cher qu'un punching ball quand il faut le remplacer !

Enfin c'que j'en dis moi... :rose: ... sale môme !


----------

